# Soldering



## ionizedsky (Dec 11, 2009)

I am gearing up to attempt my first Mod to some flashlights soon. I have the leds and epoxies and I have a real basic soldering iron but was wondering what everybody recommends for detailed soldering work?


----------



## ionizedsky (Dec 11, 2009)

2 Hours have gone by and 29 views later, not a single reply. Should I have posted in the homemade instead?


----------



## JosephK (Dec 11, 2009)

Since this is one of those "already asked and answered" posts, here's a few helpful threads that immediately come to mind.


*I'd like to solder *videos added* *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141539

* Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!! 
*https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180600

*first try at reflow soldering*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221617

*What do I need for a decent soldering station? *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/70528


----------



## sigsour (Dec 11, 2009)

I am in the soldering industry so there are a ton of different manufacturers that will do fine. Unfortunately most of the ones that I know of are at least in the $100.00 range. (PACE, OK Industries, Metcal) I think the best iron that could be had with a good selection of tips would be the Heller line. Find a distributer or a rep that sells them and you will get the best price possible.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Dec 11, 2009)

I have nothing but praise for my Hakko 936, and you'll find the same is true for most of the people on this forum that have the same. I've seen them for under $70 at various places.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 11, 2009)

ionizedsky said:


> 2 Hours have gone by and 29 views later, not a single reply. Should I have posted in the homemade instead?



Many of the folks in this sub-forum have great soldering skills, but perhaps this Materials/Mechanical/Machining is not the most perfect match for your question - that is probably why you see many views but no/little replies. Either the homemade forum, or the Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included would likely give you even more feedback:
Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included ...

Will


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 11, 2009)

I use a cheap temperature controled model from MPJA .

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=17214

It does the job, heats quickly. Only $50. Extra tips are available. MPJA has been a good company to buy from so far.


Daniel


----------



## spencer (Dec 11, 2009)

Broken link. Here maybe?


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 11, 2009)

spencer said:


> Broken link. Here maybe?



Yep, Item 15141. A simple machine, but I only solder a few things a month. Since solder works over a wide range of temperatures, I don't need the accuracy of a Hakko. 

Changing the temperature with a twist of a dial is very convenient.

Daniel


----------



## 65535 (Dec 12, 2009)

I still recommend Weller, my WESD51 is great. Lasted many years so far, had an issue with the plug, but a tear down and clean up and it works good as new.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 13, 2009)

ionizedsky said:


> 2 Hours have gone by and 29 views later, not a single reply


Just 2 hours, and you are complaining there's been no reply? Despite the fact that you posted it in the wrong forum? :shakehead

Moving it to H&M...


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 13, 2009)

I always figure if there are that many reads and no replies, that the question is so profound that everyone's waiting for the experts to chime in.

Then I post anyway. 

Daniel


----------



## ionizedsky (Dec 13, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Just 2 hours, and you are complaining there's been no reply? Despite the fact that you posted it in the wrong forum? :shakehead
> 
> Moving it to H&M...



Thanks DM51, I figured soldering tools would be in the materials/mechanical/machining, then again I suppose I could have titled better too, but you have pointed me to the :candle:. I suppose I need to exercise more  Patience


----------

